# Dominick Cruz sig request



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys! This old sig is from the 2012 Euro Cup so I think it's WELL over due for a change. 

I'd like to get a bad ass Dominick Cruz one, if anyone is willing!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would try if I could locate my CS4 disk.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll whip one up for you tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

M.C said:


>


Bad ass buddy thank you!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No problem buddy.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

M.C said:


>


Haha still busting out magic i see. Good work man


----------

